
A software only approach to create product photos - tushar22
We have launched our product photography services that uses just 1-2 smartphone photos to create studio quality photos. No need to send physical product to a studio. We do that by using our proprietary 3D tech - so that you don&#x27;t need to do a photoshoot each time. Just take products into a scene you like and create unlimited version of photos. If you or anyone you know need photos&#x2F; videos for their products, we would be happy to build it for them. Please see: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.zeg.ai&#x2F;
======
gus_massa
Clicky: [https://www.zeg.ai/](https://www.zeg.ai/)

In the first fake photo, near the top of the page, the scale of the label is
too wide. The logo is an oval instead of a circle. I think that the people
that may use this service will care a lot about this.

(The label is too wide in general, the words "TEA TREE" ocupe like 75% of the
width of the bottle instead of just 50%. Also, there are some minor
differences, like the white on green label in the original bottle.)

~~~
tushar22
Thanks @gus_massa - the label/ branding comes directly from the brands. We are
focussed on shape and color - hyper realistic shapes. The brands can then just
slap on their branding. Appreciate you taking out time to give feedback. In
future, we will try to extract labels directly from images which would lead to
exact match.

